# BH - Question about traffic portion



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just curious as Stark will be going for his BH very soon.

During the traffic portion when you place your dog and walk away and they bring out either inline skaters, skateboards, bikes, etc... if your dog barks, does that automatically mean a fail?

Stark is fine with inline skates, bikes, etc... EXCEPT skateboards - which thanks to my little cousins is a learned behaviour.

They use to (and still do - up until last summer) ride by him calling his name, trying to get him to chase them. Also they have tried to get him to ride on one which to Stark now means they are the funnest thing in the world! If we are walking and one goes by, he perks up and gets very excited, sometimes he barks (not aggressive in the least just very excited).

I was just wondering if they would actually look at the dogs body language before placing a "grade" or if he barks, he's done?

I AM working on this by the way.. LOL.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I doubt a judge will have someone come out on a skateboard...usually the training field location is where they have the traffic portion and dirt lane/skateboard, inline skates are not compatible. Unless the judge has lots of time on hand, then they try to get this part over quickly, and won't travel to find a place to test. So whatever is convenient at the location, bike, vehicle, jogger, dogs passing is the test. 
Stark living in the city like he does should pass this part easily!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Jane!

I was kinda thinking along the lines of a skateboarder doing tricks infront of the dogs for a few minutes... LMAO!

As the date approaches, I am getting more and more nervous.. especially since my entry form is filled out and waiting to be sent in Monday!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

As far as I know they are looking for obvious faults, like the dog cowering, or the dog gnawing through the leash to get at someone type aggression. Nikon barked on and off during his traffic test but was never out of control or actually flipping out.

I guess under the new rules the dog has to tolerate being touched. Luckily Pan is super friendly!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Every judge is different, but all of the traffic portions I have seen or done are partly done on the road. Car drives by, maybe honks horn. Jogger and person on bike follow. I have seen quads. During this part the dog is on leash walking with its handler. I have never seen the dog left alone while the traffic goes by even with the most anal judge. The dog is then tied up, handler goes out of sight, someone walks by with a neutral dog, judge may go and stand by dog. In three BH this is where the judges have touched my dogs. One just brushed his foot against the dog's foot. The other two the judge lightly brushed the dog's cheek with his clipboard. I have seen the foot touch on other occasions. 

I would practice having your dog down while a large group of people circle and then crowd him. Some dogs get a bit uncomfortable the first time.

Remember, this is only a BH. It is not life or death. You are out there having fun with your dog. No matter pass or fail you will still love your dog and you will still wake up the next morning.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I haven't seen many traffic portion tests so far - we may have one trial a year here, if that. I never thought about a dog barking at something, so didn't know if that is okay or not. 

Both Keeta and Gryff did their BH under Doug Deacon, and so far he has always had us go somewhere busy away from the club grounds for the traffic portion test. With Keeta, we drove to a gas station/coffee shop/convenience store on the highway. It was a VERY busy spot. He had us walk around the parking lot and the gas pumps as cars came and went. One person was designated as the jogger and jogged past each dog. We walked by the main entrance of the store, with someone designated to open the door and walk out of the store as we went by. Off the side of the parking lot, he had us heel into a circle of people, sit our dog, and go around and shake hands with everyone. Then walking down a side street with the bicyclist going by, ringing the bell, and did the tieing up the dog and going out of sight, and had two or three dogs walk by - I was sure that Keeta was going to react to the dogs walking by, but she was so wondering what the heck was going on that she did not. 

It was very informal, we were allowed to talk to our dogs, give repeat commands, help them for the sit, and so on. Keeta, without a prong and without a formal foos command, pulled like crazy while walking and that was okay too. I have often heard that Doug does a "good" BH.

Our club grounds is on Airport land, so for Gryffon's traffic portion, we went out to the main terminal, and did our traffic portion in front and around the main entrance. We get participants and spectators from the trial to come along and help in the traffic portion phase, and a group of people were instructed to stand in a group and talk loudly and excitedly. (some group members were acting a tad too excited, LOL). Again, we individually had to walk into the group, sit our dogs, and go around and shake hands and greet everyone. The rest of the test was similar to how Keeta's was set up. 

Some of the passerby's stopped and watched, and really enjoyed the show. They were asking if this was a selection test for police dogs. 

Other traffic portions I've seen and heard about were done on our club grounds - I've never heard or a dog failing the traffic portion test - I wonder if anyone has seen a dog fail the traffic portion, and what caused it to fail?

Wanted to add, when I had to hide out of sight for Gryff's test, I hid so well, they didn't know where I was, and I couldn't hear them calling me to come and pick Gryffon up - so that was pretty funny, joking about how I didn't want my dog anymore and someone else can take him. Like Lisa said, it's something fun to do with your dog, and a very informal test, have fun with it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

lhczth said:


> Every judge is different, but all of the traffic portions I have seen or done are partly done on the road. Car drives by, maybe honks horn. Jogger and person on bike follow. I have seen quads. During this part the dog is on leash walking with its handler. I have never seen the dog left alone while the traffic goes by even with the most anal judge. The dog is then tied up, handler goes out of sight, someone walks by with a neutral dog, judge may go and stand by dog. In three BH this is where the judges have touched my dogs. One just brushed his foot against the dog's foot. The other two the judge lightly brushed the dog's cheek with his clipboard. I have seen the foot touch on other occasions.
> 
> I would practice having your dog down while a large group of people circle and then crowd him. Some dogs get a bit uncomfortable the first time.
> 
> Remember, this is only a BH. It is not life or death. You are out there having fun with your dog. No matter pass or fail you will still love your dog and you will still wake up the next morning.


Lisa, living in the middle of the city in a highrise apartment taking elevators with large groups of people, etc.. I don't think that will be an issue. 

Sounds like Stark might ACTUALLY pass!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> I haven't seen many traffic portion tests so far - we may have one trial a year here, if that. I never thought about a dog barking at something, so didn't know if that is okay or not.
> 
> Both Keeta and Gryff did their BH under Doug Deacon, and so far he has always had us go somewhere busy away from the club grounds for the traffic portion test. With Keeta, we drove to a gas station/coffee shop/convenience store on the highway. It was a VERY busy spot. He had us walk around the parking lot and the gas pumps as cars came and went. One person was designated as the jogger and jogged past each dog. We walked by the main entrance of the store, with someone designated to open the door and walk out of the store as we went by. Off the side of the parking lot, he had us heel into a circle of people, sit our dog, and go around and shake hands with everyone. Then walking down a side street with the bicyclist going by, ringing the bell, and did the tieing up the dog and going out of sight, and had two or three dogs walk by - I was sure that Keeta was going to react to the dogs walking by, but she was so wondering what the heck was going on that she did not.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

We also have grounds at an airport, right next to the take off pad and a few hangers, so lots of people, noise, etc.. happening during training and then our other training grounds is on a horse farm - tones of smells. 

I believe (if nothing changes) our judge will be Jim Chrisp. I have talked to a GSSCC rep and they give him high praise so that makes me feel a bit at ease.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon's traffic portion went like this....

First everyone got in a line and walked our dogs around for a bit, really close to each other. They weren't supposed to "fuss" but just walk like going for a walk. Then we walked them over to a line of trees and everyone tied their dog to a tree and hid out of sight. My friend was told to keep her dog. While we were out of sight, she walked her dog past the line of dogs and then tied him on the end and joined us. The judge had a jogger, a honking car, and a bike with a horn go past the line of dogs. Then we were called out and told to untie the dogs and walk them in a line past the judge once more and that was it. Also after we checked in with the judge for the obedience part, before starting the obedience he had us walk our dogs in a figure eight around two large men.


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.gsscc.ca/media/1981/11 judges sheet bh mar08new.pdf

not sure if this helps but this is what Canada's SchH Club uses.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, I have reviewed the sheet and seen one BH done but wasn't sure about the barking thing.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I missed that you are in Canada. How the GSSCC does BH may differ. GSSCC judges are some of the toughest I have ever trialed under or watched judge.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

lhczth said:


> I missed that you are in Canada. How the GSSCC does BH may differ. GSSCC judges are some of the toughest I have ever trialed under or watched judge.


Way to go Lisa, great way to build up Elisabeth, like she isn't worried enough as it is, LOL!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

. Depends on the judge as well.

We will train for all aspects of the BH.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Time constraints will sometimes limit what the judge decides to do...If they are strapped for time, then going to a city area to find a busy venue to test is a no-go. Most of the trials I've been to are rural with two tracks to the field. I think it depends on location most often.
But yes, training for whatever required to pass is always best, and then some!


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I believe (if nothing changes) our judge will be Jim Chrisp. I have talked to a GSSCC rep and they give him high praise so that makes me feel a bit at ease.


I have heard nothing but good things about trialing under Jim.

From the sounds of it, you and Stark will do fine with the traffic portion . And no, I doubt that you would fail if your dog barks and gets a bit excited over a few things. An unwarranted agressive reaction towards a passive non-threatening passerby etc could be another thing


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks, I have heard that Jim is very good to "newbies", we may also be trialing under Frank McEniry with Zefra (show survey) and then Dave Grant is the judge we are going to be trialing under for Zefra's BH in the fall - if nothing changes. This is the year for trialing! 

I appreciate all the advice!


----------



## RealityDreamer (Sep 29, 2005)

Every judge is different but as far as I know as long the dog is not aggressive and is under control, it shouldn't be an issue. All the best for the BH!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks! 

We have been working on this (I live across the street from the biggest mall in my area) and so far so good.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

If you have been training for your BH make sure you read up on the new rules that just took affect.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have been doing so, but I am in Canada and things are a tad different here as well.


----------

